# 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?



## Deathranger (20. August 2014)

*100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

was muss ich max ausgeben das ich über wlan 100k leitung bekomme.. im mom haben wir nen kabel durch die wohnung gelegt bis in mein zimmer... nur das kabel ist solangsam kaputt.. hei0t entweder, immer wieder neues kabel kaufen, oder lieber, neuen router und stick? was gibe ich dann max aus?...


----------



## Angelo-K (20. August 2014)

Kurz: is unmöglich... Kabel ist immer besser. Am besten is es, wenn du durch Türen musst, ein lock zu bohren, damit das kabel nich so der Belastung ausgesetzt ist

Mfg


----------



## Deathranger (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

ja ich muss 2x durch türen.. naja.. und die eine tür hat das 20m kabel nen stücken gefetzt hm;/ ... heißt neues kabel kaufen, und 2x löcher bohren ok.. naja ^^


----------



## longtom (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

Oder PowerLan über die Steckdose nutzen .


----------



## al007 (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

"dlan" Internet über Steckdose wäre in deinem Fall eine sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## SlowRider (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

Ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche VDSL mit 50k. Daher habe ich auch etwas probiert.
Das Ganze mit einer FritzBox 7490 mit WLAN auf 5Ghz, da 2,4Ghz hier sehr ausgelastet.
Zu den Endgeräten ist jeweils ca. 5m Luftlinie durch eine Wand. An der Box hängt ein NAS über Netzwerkkabel. Durchsätze sind zum NAS angegeben.
Einmal nutze ich ein Thinkpad mit Intel 6205, Verbindung wird mit 300Mbit angezeigt. Da erreiche ich 8 - 10 MByte/s.
Und als zweites einen Desktop mit Netgear Stick, Verbindung 450Mbit. In der Regel ca. 15 - 18 Mbyte/s.

Also bekomme ich real nicht ganz auf 30% der theoretischen Datenrate. Anzumerken ist dies erreiche ich nur bei großen Dateien, bei kleinen bricht die die Übertragungsrate ein. Auf dem 2,4Ghz Band waren Übertragungsraten von nur ca. 5 MByte/s möglich.

Also mit meinem Desktop erreiche ich die 100 MBit locker, mit dem Thinkpad schon nicht mehr. Es hängt auch sehr von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab (Anzahl der WLAN Netze in der Umgebung, Wände; Entfernung zum Router..). Kabel ist definitiv der stabilere Weg.

Zum Router, was hast du für einen Anbieter. Kann dieser dir nicht einen guten Router stellen? Für den WLAN Stick solltest du ab 30 € einplanen.


----------



## dekay55 (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

Geht aber NUR wenn die Leitung im anderem Zimmer auf der gleichen Phase hängt. Das sollte man vorab sowieso immer testen bei Altbauten oder Häuser mit Verpfuschter Elektronik kann das unter umständen naemlich nicht funktionieren, kommt halt drauf an ob ein TN-C, TN-C-S, TN-S Netz verbaut ist. 

100mbit über Wlan sind schon möglich, hab ich ja zuhause auch ( max übertragungsrate knapp 11mb/s ), aber geht nur wenn ich 10m vom Router im gleichen Raum sitze, jedes hindernis sorgt dafür das die verbindung immer langsamer wird. Über 2 Räume hinweg halte ich das nicht mehr für möglich.


----------



## Bettlerfield (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

Bei mir steht der Router im Erdgeschoss und ich bin auf der anderen seite des Hauses drüber und habe bei 5GHZ ca. 96 mbit und mit 2,4 ca. 70mbit.
Belkin Play 600 und Asus USB N66 habe ich und der asus hat besseren empfang schaffen aber beide die leistung.

Max download bei 5ghz ist ca. 11,5-12mb/s


----------



## ZeroToxin (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*



Bettlerfield schrieb:


> Bei mir steht der Router im Erdgeschoss und ich bin auf der anderen seite des Hauses drüber und habe bei 5GHZ ca. 96 mbit und mit 2,4 ca. 70mbit.
> Belkin Play 600 und Asus USB N66 habe ich und der asus hat besseren empfang schaffen aber beide die leistung.
> 
> Max download bei 5ghz ist ca. 11,5-12mb/s



Sind das somit 5, 10, 15 oder 20 Meter Luftlinie?

 Haus ist nicht gleich Haus, würd ich das bei unserem renovierten Bauernhof als Ausgangsbasis betiteln, hätten wir 50 Meter Luftlinie - de facto hilft deine Angabe nur bedingt.

 Bei 5GHz schaff ich mit meinem Asus ROG Notebook keine 15 Meter Luftlinie durch 2 Wände und 1 Decke, bei 2,4Ghz sehr wohl - allerdings halt nur mit Einschränkungen was die Empfangsleistung angeht


----------



## Mystique1680 (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

moin leute!

ich halte nix von dlan und wifi.... am besten schwitch und mit kabel wenn mehrere rechner im heimnetz sind. aber wenns denn unbedingt mit wlan sein muss, dann pack doch ab der hälfte des weges einen repeater 

dazwischen... das verbessert die feldstärke vom funknetz ungemein... und wird die störungen mindern bzw. eleminieren.

MfG
M.

edit: 2,4ghz ist für größere strecken in gebäuden gedacht, da sie besser durch wände kommen. und alle höherfrequenten wie 5ghz und bald folgende, sind am besten für hohen datendurchsatz, aber nicht für raumübergreifende 
funktechnik gedacht. PS: Nix geht über ein lan-kabel, die haben nur einen ganz geringen overhead. bei sticks mußt du immer 30% für das "funkmanagement" abziehen, und zu guter letzt hast du weniger kollisionen und eine geringere latenz bei der verbindung.

so, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## FrozenPie (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*



Mystique1680 schrieb:


> ich halte nix von dlan und wifi....


 
Wifi kann ich ja noch verstehen mit der Störungsanfälligkeit, aber DLAN nicht mögen? Wenn man nicht in einem Altbau wohnt wo die Kabel marode sind, ist das genau so schnell wie normales Kabel. Ich hab DLAN einmal quer durch's Haus und hab auch eine 50k Leitung (Wenn ich nicht verrechnet hab beträgt der max. Download bei einer 50k Leitung 5,25 MB/s) und Lade mit ca. 5 MB/s runter. Die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist mit 100MBit/s angegeben und auch vorhanden. Störungen sind absolut keine zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Mystique1680 (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen das es bei reibungslos funktioniert

ich hab ein paar bekannte wo es nur die hälfte an bandbreite transportiert hat...

und wegen meiner wlan phobie... beschäftige mich studientechnisch mit wlan und deren sicherheitseigenschaften... und empfehle kabel wenn es möglich ist..

MfG
M.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*



Mystique1680 schrieb:


> dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen das es bei reibungslos funktioniert
> 
> ich hab ein paar bekannte wo es nur die hälfte an bandbreite transportiert hat...


 
Leben deine Bekannten in einem Altbau bzw. einem Gebäude in dem die Leitungen älter als 10 Jahre sind? Wenn das der Fall ist, ist's kein Wunder, dass die Übertragungsrate gering ist


----------



## Deathranger (20. August 2014)

*AW: 100k über wlan. welchen stick und router brauch ich?*

oder könnte ich nicht einfach nen moden, bei mir dran hauen und wird dann auch mein inet bekommen?, Naja gut dafür müsste ich erst mal nen 2tes modem bekommen ^^
oder könnte das schon reichen? http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...!!g!!&ef_id=U-JmBwAABME1SRCe:20140820163220:s
aso, und unser haus ist 2000 neu gemacht worden, Leitung und alles dann sollte es ja kein probelm sein oder?


----------

